# Is there anyone who has had Donor Egg FET who has been successful?



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello,
I had DE treatment last Nov with a known donor & got a BFP.
Sadly at the scan Friday 12th Jan at 8 weeks 5 days, there was no heartbeat.
But I do have 12 frosties, (7 frozen straight away after fertilisation, and 5 before ET).
What I want to know is now is there anyone else who has used Donor Eggs who has had frosties who has then managed to be successfull in getting pregnant?
I am 44 and my hubby 47
Thanks
ZenaE


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Zena

I am going to Ceram for my last to frosties next week. I had a bfn with my last attempt with DE FET in September. There have been some girls on the abroadies thread that have had bfps from frosties though. I think most recently there was HEM and also Kasia last year.

The success rates are not as good as a fresh DE cycle - my clinic told me that 50% survive the thaw and then the success rate is around 25-30%.

Good luck honey

love

Helen
xx


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Zena

I had DE and the first time was not sucessful then I went back for the frosties, 4 in totoal, 2 survived the thaw and 2 transferred.  We were lucky to have a positive result.  Good Luck with your frosties! 12 seems a very good number. I am am sorry to hear that your pregnancy did not continue, it must be a difficult time for you and your husband, thinking of you.....

Helen x


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Zena,

As Helen said, we were successful with a FET after a negative fresh cycle last year. We now have a beautiful baby girl!  

I am very sorry to hear about your recent scan - but it is wonderful you have 12 frosties. We only had 3 and had them all put back. 

Good luck! 


Kasia


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

Ack, so sorry to hear about your scan,  it's devastating to get so far to have it all snapped from you.  I had a Fresh DE cycle which was BFN,  two frosties from that cycle resulted in DD.  Good Luck,  you have a good number of frosties there and also it's very positive that you did get pregnant from those embies,  again I am so sorry about your miscarriage.


----------



## Ali40 (Feb 13, 2006)

Zena

So sorry about your scan but as the others have said 12 frosties is a good number.

I know of at least one couple personally and they know two others who have all had success with frozen donor embryos (if that helps).  Some of the ladies were older than you too.

Best of luck

Alison ....


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going back to Spain for my frosties either February or March, I am cautiously optimistic!  

Good luck to us all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

Girls,
Thank you for your replies..at least I know that this can work..just got to get my head back together again after all this before we can look to carry on.
Thanks again,
ZenaE


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

& I forgot to say "Good Luck" to Jules & Helen.
I hope that everything goes well for you both


----------

